
Deputy AG Rod Rosenstein Is Still Calling for an Encryption Backdoor - sjreese
https://www.wired.com/story/rod-rosenstein-encryption-backdoor/
======
myworkhandle
Because Australia? [http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2018/12/australia-encryption-
backdo...](http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2018/12/australia-encryption-backdoors/)

